# Anyone have a dog from this breeder?



## asing (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am considering getting a pup from zwinger von himmel in maine, and was wondering if anyone here has gotten a pup from them, or if anyone has any thoughts or input on this breeder. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I personally have never heard of them. If you care to PM me I can give you info on another breeder.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

German Shepherd Breeders, Trained German Shepherds, Imports, Puppies For Sale, West German Shepherd Training For those who want to take a look.


----------



## asing (May 26, 2011)

Thanks whiteshep, probably should have thrown that out there in the op


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> German Shepherd Breeders, Trained German Shepherds, Imports, Puppies For Sale, West German Shepherd Training For those who want to take a look.


Thanks!

A MOST annoying web site! Is there a way to tuen off the annoying music on the site that anyone knows about? The site looked interesting but I could not take the very loud music on each page.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

oh wow I was expecting the music but I still jumped in the air when it started LOL


----------



## asing (May 26, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> A MOST annoying web site! Is there a way to tuen off the annoying music on the site that anyone knows about? The site looked interesting but I could not take the very loud music on each page.


 
Wow...music is annoying, I never have my speakers on, so I never noticed it before haha sorry to subject people to that


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That music was totally annoying-how is it that every breeder has annoying music on their website-seriously


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Some of their customers have written letters with permission to be used as references. Why not call them, introduce yourself, tell them where you got their number, and see what they say? Granted, the people (if any) who were dissatisfied won't be represented, but it would be a start.

As far as the dogs go, if the website is reliable they look good. Lots of titles, lots of breed surveys.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> A MOST annoying web site! Is there a way to tuen off the annoying music on the site that anyone knows about? The site looked interesting but I could not take the very loud music on each page.


Turn down your speakers.  
Always seeming to be the odd man out... I liked the music!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you might email debbieb on the board here, she lives in maine and is familiar with alot of breeders up there


----------



## asing (May 26, 2011)

Hunther's Dad said:


> Some of their customers have written letters with permission to be used as references. Why not call them, introduce yourself, tell them where you got their number, and see what they say? Granted, the people (if any) who were dissatisfied won't be represented, but it would be a start.
> 
> As far as the dogs go, if the website is reliable they look good. Lots of titles, lots of breed surveys.


I thought about that, but most likely if they are used as references they would have nothing bad to say about them, and like you said if there were any dissatisfied people they wouldn't be up there, but that is a good idea anyways, because with anything of this magnitude research, research, research.


----------



## asing (May 26, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you might email debbieb on the board here, she lives in maine and is familiar with alot of breeders up there


Thanks for the tip, I will definetley do that, see if she knows/heard anything.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i haven't heard of this kennel and they are located in the next town maybe 5-10 minutes from me...........i also don't know anyone who has a pup from them in my club or in the other classes and kennels i go to........

best advice if your really interested is come visit, see their dogs ask questions and have someone knowledgable look into the line and Ped for you.........get references etc............look at the quarentee, etc.......may also be helpful if you had picked the parents or litter is to see prior pups from those two parents litters...........i would take my time and be thourough.........


----------



## asing (May 26, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the replys everyone. Gave them a call today, and hes basically an importer of these dogs from germany. He lives in holden, which is where I thought the kennel was, but turns out he sells imports from his kennel in germany.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would move on and look around........i wouldn't be in a hurry and maybe Select Shepherds is having a fall litter.....

the only other person in Maine would be Amanda she works at Bear Brook Kennels near Bangor, she is a small hobby breeder and has American showlines, nice looking dogs, and very stable, they are good pets or working dogs.........

Something will come up, keep talking to people and looking around...........best of luck!


----------



## Puppyloves (Nov 29, 2011)

I bought a $3.5k puppy from **name removed by Admin**. The German shepherd dog was shipped to me from Germany and I picked him up from the airport. He arrived with corona virus and kennel cough. He was very sick but I totally adored the puppy and took care of him and the vet bills etc. Then several other health problems arose and I began to realize that these problems were all genetic defects- the precise reason I went to **name removed by Admin** was to avoid these genetic problems!

- first he started walking funny and then the vet noticed that only one of his testicles had dropped. I later learned that an undescended testicle is a genetic characteristic - at a loss for why the dog walked so oddly, the vet thought perhaps because the testicle hadn't dropped it was causing pain in his abdomen. So I spent $300 on and ultra sound and $600 on the surgery to neuter him. The surgery was expensive because they had to go into his belly and find the second testicle and thus required anesthesia etc. His walking did not improve and by 7 months of age people were stopping me on the street and at the dog park asking what was wrong with him and urged me to get him looked at by a specalist. I kept telling everyone that **name removed by Admin** had garuneteed me that this dog was of healthy stock and these problems did not exist in his bloodline there was no way he could have so many genetic problems. But I love the dog and was worried so I took him to get x rayed. This was $1700- he needed to be anestitised and honestly not sure why these x rays cost so much other that the fact that I live in NYC and evything costs a lot here. But in any event that's what they charged and I have the receipt to show for it. The x rays revealed that he has hip AND elbow dysphasia!!!! And that the elbows needed to be operated on or else the little pup would be on constant pain. I couldn't believe it. I got two more opinions because I had really trusted ** name removed by Admin**. 

Meanwhile **nane removed by Admin** emailed me asking me for a recommendation. I wrote him back that I could not provide him any positive rec because he had sold me a dog who has had congenital health issue after health issue. He NEVER RESPONDED to that email. For** name removed by Admin ** this is all about dollars -he makes it seem like he cares about thet dogs because he will talk to you for hours about GSD before you buy from him --but when you call to tell him the dog he has sold you has MAJOR MAJOR genetic defects he will hang up on you as he did me. He totally took advantage of me. PLEASE avoid this man like the plague. He is an IRRESPONSIBLE breeder and it's disgusts me that he brings unhealthy dogs into the world just to make a buck! He really gives breeders a bad name! The reason why I went to him was because he told me that through his breeding program I would not encounter the joint issues that are prevalent with GSD. 

I have x-rays, letters from 3 orthopedists all confirming what is written above and please do not hesitate to contact me if you would find that info useful. The vets all said that if ** name removed by Admin** was a responsible breeder he would at least cover some of the vets bills (one vet even said 'you know there ARE lemon laws with dogs'-that's how bad it is) but ** name removed by Admin** not only refused to refund my money or reimburse me for the elbow surgery but he hung up on me. Once he gets his money, hes done with you- disgusting. BEWARE!


----------



## Puppyloves (Nov 29, 2011)

Ps I'm sure as seasoned GSD owners yo all are thinking I'm naive. And I was. Unfortunately I was honest with ** name removed by Admin ** about my level of expertise. My naiveté gives him no right to breed dongs with genetic defects. I'm sorry it's just wrong.


----------



## pvayanos (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello there. I had the chance to visit ** Please take private. Name removed by Admin ****here in Maine and talk to them personally. The owners are very knowledgeable and seemed to know the breed pretty well. I decided to go ahead and trust them with a year old female Imported German Shepherd. 
Unfortunately things didn't turn out the way I expected, the G.S. was very nervous around my daughter and wife, chasing her tale uncontrollably for weeks. I tried fixing the issue by hiring a G.S trainer but things didn't improve. I was frustrated when the vet also told me that the conformation of the G.S. was not correct. I also had to treat certain health issues with antibiotics. I spent a lot of money purchasing a well promised G.S., tried everything by spending even more money trying to fix the issue and in the end I had to give her away to my trainer who I was very fortunate that he was able to take her. I asked the breeder if he would take her back but he refused and asked me to put her on antidepressants instead. Maybe I was unlucky with that particular G.S. but as a breeder who cares for his G.S. I expected more support. I hope this helps and hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The thread is a year old


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

holland said:


> The thread is a year old


nop, only a couple of months old


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Catu said:


> nop, only a couple of months old


I think 9 months old is closer than a couple of months old.


----------



## mikeconnor (Mar 22, 2012)

*Zwinger von Himmel*

Hi All,
nine years ago i purchased a german shepherd from zwinger von himmel, the temperament and the quality of the dog are outstanding. the dog is excellent with my children and a great addition to our household. when the dog was one year old, i took it back to roger and i asked him to train the dog in obedience and protection. roger did a fabulous job training the dog. his training is second to none. i found roger to be highly educated on the sv german breeding and training system. i am currently having a new home built, after it is completed i plan on purchasing another german shepherd from zwinger von himmel. my nine year old runs around like she is three and she could use a new friend and so could the family. i recommend contacting roger if you are interested in a high quality gsd. 

Cheers:hug:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm wondering why some of the names are removed, but not all. If there is a breeder with serious issues why not leave the name so others are more aware? There are many many bad breeders out there. I'd think it would be helpful for people to not end up with dogs that have issues.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Because its a liability to the forum to post negative comments about specific breeders.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jag said:


> I'm wondering why some of the names are removed, but not all. If there is a breeder with serious issues why not leave the name so others are more aware? There are many many bad breeders out there. I'd think it would be helpful for people to not end up with dogs that have issues.


 
Can't do negative stuff in the public forum - much better to do any stuff like that on a private PM basis.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Also, randomly bumping up threads that are 18 months old is frowned upon.


----------



## Germanshepherdenthusiast (Aug 18, 2012)

Jag said:


> I'm wondering why some of the names are removed, but not all. If there is a breeder with serious issues why not leave the name so others are more aware? There are many many bad breeders out there. I'd think it would be helpful for people to not end up with dogs that have issues.


I agree. The whole idea of this forum is to share our opinion regarding good breeders vs unethical ones and watch out. As I said before, some breeders are only after big bucks and they don't care about the well being of the dog. The worse situation is spending tons of money for a dog that has major genetic issues. I went through this and I don't wish it even for my worse enemy. It's sad. Be very careful if the breeder only imports GS from Germany but has nothing to show if you go visit them. Take care everyone.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Can't do negative stuff in the public forum - much better to do any stuff like that on a private PM basis.


:thumbup: ...Private message is the way to go For negative comments or issues, not public.


----------



## pvayanos (Aug 22, 2010)

asing said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am considering getting a pup from zwinger von himmel in maine, and was wondering if anyone here has gotten a pup from them, or if anyone has any thoughts or input on this breeder. Thanks in advance!


Had purchased a German shepherds from them years ago but unfortunately I was highly disappointed. The German shepherd ended up with advanced anxiety, chasing her tail constantly and was told by the breeder that I should give her anti anxiety medication. The breeder advertised highly quality dogs but in the end I felt ignored by the breeder.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

inactive member. 11yr old thread.


----------

